# Sealing fire box to cook chamber



## smokinmichman (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi, i am new to the forum and still fairly new to smoking meat. I have always used an old charcoal grill and did indirect heat and had good results. I just bought a Oklahoma Joe Highland smoker and wanted to seal the fire box to the cook chamber. I used a 2000°F wood stove fire caulk. Is that ok to use after i season the grill? Thanks for any info.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2016)

That will work....   also seal the doors...  try high temp silicone .....


----------



## smokinmichman (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok, I was worried about the caulk putting off chemicals into the food. I ordered the lava lock tape for the doors and hoping that my buddy can make me a tuning pan for it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 7, 2016)

SmokinMichMan said:


> Ok, I was worried about the caulk putting off chemicals into the food. I ordered the lava lock tape for the doors and hoping that my buddy can make me a tuning pan for it. Thanks for the info.


Make sure that caulking is food safe what ever you do. I found a 1800 degree one but was warned to not be used for food. Most food safe is less than 800 degrees. So I gave up and I had mine welded....it was the only way....DO NOT USE RTV. IT MELTS @ 650. One full chimney of coals did me in. Lave lock is awesome stuff. But I had the same metal guy that welded my unit together also make my lids shut and fit correctly. It was well worth the money. I only wish he had time to grind out the bonded metal glue(jb-weld) on the outside ends of the cook chamber and have them welded. However thin metal is tough to weld without bending and warping. Takes real skill. Probably why they glue it.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 7, 2016)

It's fine.  Unless you're using the stuff inside the firebox, it's not going to do a thing if used on the outside seam of the firebox and cook chamber.


----------



## smokinmichman (Oct 8, 2016)

I pulled the firebox apart and put a bead between that and the cook chamber then bolted it back together. Then i ran a bead between the top and bottom half of the firebox.


----------

